# Anyone else have a horrible work history?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has responded to this thread yet. In a recent job search seminar I went to they said that if you have a lot of employment gaps, you should consider grouping your jobs into "themes" to better showcase your skill sets and then list a few highlights from relevant positions under each theme heading. They also said to leave off short jobs (a few months long), unless that will raise questions about employment gaps. If your jobs don't show common themes, then you have to rely on networking.

I've generally avoided internet applications that make you plug in job positions. I'm always paranoid that hiring managers will misinterpret my positions if I haven't personally written out the resume, because my job positions are slightly unconventional (contract work). Do they really say "all work history" or "all relevant work history"? No one would fault you for "dressing up" your position descriptions as long as you aren't lying about them. 

You might also want to get a professional to take a look at your resume and get some general advice. The public libraries near me offer free career services so you might want to check if your libraries offer that program too or check your local job center.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

my work history is BAD too! i've had a lot of jobs where i worked one day(or a few hours) cause i couldn't tolerate it... now i'm working through the government part time making minimum wage and that job is about to end. i've also had a lot of gaps where i had no job at all. but i've been working at that government paid job the past year and 1/2... kinda sucks to lose it, it's such an easy job.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What kind of jobs have you had and what kind of jobs are you looking for?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

well he's temp banned, but i'll respond anyway.

why not leave some of the jobs out, especially if they didn't last long or were irrelevant to whatever job you're applying to? it saves space on your resume which shouldn't be more than 2 pages. i don't understand how you're screwed if you have to type the info online. i worked at a call centre for one shift, you better believe i left that out and i have never spoke of it to my other employers .


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

if having none at all is bad. Then yes i do.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes my job history is a joke there are gaps left, right and center so lord knows how I managed to get a job. My CV is not even mine I copied it from somebody else and changed a few things here and there, the hobby/interests section for example is absolutely hilarious. In order to get my first job I completely made up my working history, saying that I had worked at 3 places when I had never had a single job. I had no references so faked them all and when I had a phone interview they asked "will it be ok if we check out your references before we offer you a position?" "Yes that will be fine" I replied, but they never did check them thank god. Just exaggerate the truth but stop short of writing complete fairy tales. If it's a low paid job you are applying for they won't really care.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

crsohr said:


> I had no references so faked them all and when I had a phone interview they asked "will it be ok if we check out your references before we offer you a position?" "Yes that will be fine" I replied, but they never did check them thank god.


:lol

I should try that next time, but knowing me they'll probably call my bluff and find out I was lying.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

my work history is not that bad for my age (24) but it's not vibrant either. i've only worked at 2 jobs. one was seasonal and the other was for approx. 3-4 years. i've been out of work for one plus year but hope that it doesn't continue for longer.


----------



## bornwild (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually have a pretty good work history, but I despise slave labor.


----------



## Condottieri (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, my work history is really pretty terrible actually. The longest place I worked at, 8 months or so lol, was also with the worst boss I ever had. There's no good references coming from there.Then I worked at a few fast food joints for a couple months at a time. Not nearly long enough for anyone to remember my face. 

The managers were never really happy with my work because I was never smiling. I got the feeling customers were avoiding the place because of me! That just might be the SAD playing on my thoughts, but I'm pretty sure profits also dropped. My employee relations were poor at best.

This summer it feels like why even bother looking for a job now? You've wasted the last six or seven months doing jack all, and you'll be going back to school in another three, what good will another two months or so where you're not really needed or wanted do?


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

My work history is really bad.

Most of the jobs i have had didnt last more than a few months and i cant get references from them anyway as i usually just stop going in to work one day or get fired. Having long gaps of unemployment between each job doesnt help either. Nor does having no qualifications whatsoever.

I give up with work anyway, im just totally unemployable.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

also it helps if you leave out the Months on your resume. I've been to quite a few job fairs, events etc. and had my resume looked over and revised several times by different people. It looks better and if anything needs to be specified it can be done in the interview. Do it like this.


```
MacDonalds                                       2010-2011 [I]
(notice months not specified - you coulda worked there from November to February and no one would know)[/I]
-flipped burgers in order to ensure food was well cooked for the health of the customer
-processed transactions in an efficient manner in order to ensure customer satisfaction
```
etc etc.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

yeah my work history is horrible...the last job i had that I actually held long enough to brag about was being a ride park operator back in the summer of 09 since then i havent been successful....i cnt help but dwell on the gap having a huge impact on me getting a job what so ever


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, it's "stable"... but complete "sh**-kicker" positions, that will draw curiosity as to why I stayed in them so long... if I ever want to try and get what society deems a "good" job.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Only had four jobs. One of them I was paid under the table, but was a pretty nice job. The other two were part-time work study. One I worked on summers but eventually stopped showing up the second summer because it sucked. I've been unemployed for over a year so far and have a few gaps. Applied to several jobs but....nothin. I'm going to wait till I finish school this July. I hope my degree at least helps.


----------



## celie (May 15, 2011)

Eliza said:


> also it helps if you leave out the Months on your resume. I've been to quite a few job fairs, events etc. and had my resume looked over and revised several times by different people. It looks better and if anything needs to be specified it can be done in the interview. Do it like this.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I do the same as well!! I NEVER do months. Even for the job I had for an hour, I say I worked there in 2007. It fills all of that year for me, and nobody questions it. And for a previous poster who said to group jobs into themes, that is an excellent suggestion that I might try doing!!


----------



## pumpkin23 (May 17, 2011)

I know what you're talking about. I'm a good worker when surrounded with good people, but after awhile, at many of the jobs I've had, I end up not standing it anymore and having a showdown with somebody, walking out, quitting, not showing up, or getting fired for some mundane thing, like walking out. 

My excuse is "I'm a student"--well, after all, I'm 20, what do they expect? 

I just hope they don't find out that I lied on my application about my job history. It's not that I'm a bad worker, but I do believe I have a lot of anxiety about working at the jobs I must work at what, without a college degree yet. (Primarily ones which you must deal with customers and clean, you know.)

What I would say is just *tweak* certain things on your resume. I don't know how old you are, so I don't know if you can say you were going to school, but that's an option. Just act at the interview. Be super confident and try to "sell" yourself. If they really like you, a fuzzy job history will most likely be ignored.


----------



## pumpkin23 (May 17, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> My work history is really bad.
> 
> Most of the jobs i have had didnt last more than a few months and i cant get references from them anyway as i usually just stop going in to work one day or get fired. Having long gaps of unemployment between each job doesnt help either. Nor does having no qualifications whatsoever.
> 
> I give up with work anyway, im just totally unemployable.


I understand completely how you feel. I think it's unfair all the jobs must require outgoing, perky people. We're good workers too, it's just that when placed in hostile environments, we can't do it!


----------



## Cordy (Sep 11, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> Well, it's "stable"... but complete "sh**-kicker" positions, that will draw curiosity as to why I stayed in them so long... if I ever want to try and get what society deems a "good" job.


This is me. I'm 33 and have worked steadily since high school, but my jobs have been in restaurants and retail. I've had my current job at a bookstore for almost 12 years now, and have turned down numerous opportunities to interview for management because the interview process is soooo long, and I never thought I'd be able to get through it. Now bookstores are about to go the way of record stores, so moving up isn't really much of an option anymore.

My mother recently told me she'd help me financially if I'd get back into school and do something with my life. Still not knowing what it is I want to do, I went out and bought myself all these career guides feeling motivated and excited for the first time in a long time. Then I start reading about what potential employers don't want to see in their applicants, and I pretty much fit all of those descriptions. Now I've spiraled down into depression, and am wondering if it would even be worth it to go into debt getting back into school when I'm probably going to have to spin straw into gold in order to get hired.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had five jobs in the last ten years and two of those companies are out of business with no way to confirm that I worked there. One of those did not pay me. Another job I was sexually assaulted then fired because I hit my shift manager and the store manager thought I was lying. 

My other jobs were summer camp, a summer job at a store, and a work study position. 

My longest job lasted 9 months, the work study, and I didn't even have an interview to get it. The shortest, one month. That's the one that told me "oops sorry we can't pay you we're going out of business."

If you count a job I had where I was paid under the table because they didn't believe in paying taxes to the government, I've had six. My housing and food was provided for but I only got $25/week. That lasted 3 months.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Yes, I quit the only job that I had for a good chunk of time (I was an educator) and then since that point I've had a few odd jobs here and there, none of which have lasted more than 2 months.

IMO, when I look at my resume, it looks like someone who had everything together for a few years and then something happened and in the past 3 years I've just been wasting people's time because none of my jobs last very long at all.

And I've left each job for the same exact reason: My SA.

I usually don't have a problem getting the job. If an employer is actually willing to call me in and give me an interview, 9/10 times, I'll get the position. However, as soon as the position requires some kind of staff meeting or training, I start getting really scared and eventually find an excuse to quit or just don't return at all.

For one of my jobs last December, I was in the middle of a training session and it was announced that we'd have to do some role play activity and I literally got up and just left even though the manager was calling after me asking if I could wait to take a break later.

I was like, "SCREW THIS!" (in my head of course) and just felt my heart pounding the entire way.

I felt so humiliated and at home everyone was wondering what happened and I was too embarrassed to tell them.

Most of my family just thinks that I suck at my jobs. That the stress or the work has been too hard or that my employer hasn't liked me. None really get that I'm the one leaving solely because of my SA and usually because I can't stand staff meetings... 

If only I could get a job where I could just work and not have to attend weekly staff meetings I know I'd be okay. I'd be better than okay. But every job I've had always has required some kind of meeting.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I worked at one store from 2002 to 2010, and during interviews, a lot of people have said, "Why did you stay there for so long?" as if it was a bad thing. I feel like it's impossible to please hiring managers.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have had 5 jobs within past 6 years. Quit my first job which lasted only 2 months cause i was being a total phobic of the ppl and the job itself! 2nd job lasted 5 months and quit because i made stuff complicated. 3rd job as a secretary made my sa worse and lasted again 5 months. 4th job of which the manager got a crush on me gave me anxiety attacks so the arSe*ole fired me in 3rd month. And i quit the previous job i was doing for nearly 2 years also coz of sa. But the time period is increasing means its good news right? :-D now again on the job hunt and ya i customize my cv a great deal too. Lets hope good luck next time!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My first job was the one I held the longest & that was just over a year, after that I believe 6 months is the next longest stretch. On top of that there are huge time gaps between them all that I can't really account for very well. My last 2 jobs I've been let go from, one without any concrete reason as I was still under probabtion & the other because I wasn't really up to it & stopped going. It makes for a not so great looking resume but doing a skills based resume with the months left out does help some


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Why has to be everybody some kind of professional in something. If you work in retail, you also have a job.

This makes me feel like I will never be good enough.


----------



## Cordy (Sep 11, 2010)

dutchguy said:


> If you work in retail, you also have a job.


I don't think there's any shame in working retail, but it's not something that's going to support you long term unless you move into management. I'm approaching my mid 30's, and while most people I know my age are purchasing or already own their first homes, I can't even afford my own apartment.

The store where I worked for many years recently closed, and while I was lucky enough to transfer, many employees lost their jobs. One of them was a 65 year old man who had worked retail all his life. The last time I spoke to him he told me he hadn't been able to find another job and was about to lose his apartment. He was packing up his old car and heading to Las Vegas because someone told him he could find casino work out there. I found this unlikely. I think about that guy a lot now, and feel that his current situation might be the future that I have to look forward to. It's a frightening thought.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Cordy said:


> I don't think there's any shame in working retail, but it's not something that's going to support you long term unless you move into management. I'm approaching my mid 30's, and while most people I know my age are purchasing or already own their first homes, I can't even afford my own apartment.
> 
> The store where I worked for many years recently closed, and while I was lucky enough to transfer, many employees lost their jobs. One of them was a 65 year old man who had worked retail all his life. The last time I spoke to him he told me he hadn't been able to find another job and was about to lose his apartment. He was packing up his old car and heading to Las Vegas because someone told him he could find casino work out there. I found this unlikely. I think about that guy a lot now, and feel that his current situation might be the future that I have to look forward to. It's a frightening thought.


mm.. you got a point there.
I'm also scared that there will be one day I will be "to old" to get a job.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

It's been almost 2 years since I had a job. My work history is absolutely horrible, I have huge gaps everywhere and a ton of jobs that I only worked several months. Right now, I'm taking classes online and I'm getting my bachelor degree in August, but when that finishes, I'm gonna be a wreck. I wish I could start my own business and not have to work for a boss. Anyone else wanna join me?


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Let's see...19 y.o. here, started working in 2009...
McDonald's...3 months
Dining Services....9months
Office Assistant...9 months so far (might be leaving)
A catering job that was temp work (I rarely get calls, so I don't consider it a "job")

And I just interviewed for a new job. If I get it...that will be FOUR (five if you count tempt job) jobs in two years. Yikes! Job hopping ho!

Then there is volunteer experience (which DOES count!)


----------



## flower2blossom (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had a horrible work history, too. I even don't know how many places I have ever worked for since I graduated from college (for 20+ years). I couldn't stay at one place long because of my SA. I also changed my entire careers a few times. 

The shortest job only lasted a few weeks, but the longest one actually lasted 4 1/2 years for a boring job at a bank. Not bad for me. I wanted to change my jobs and looked for one hard but with my work history and SA at a job interview, I couldn't land any new position. 

I then decided to start my own business... With my SA, It's hard for me to deal with people sometimes, but at least, my history with all sorts of jobs in length and variety works for me, not against me


----------



## Klato (May 15, 2011)

i worked in the stockroom for a retail store for 4 years 2003-2007
i worked as logistics coodinator for a small company for 1 year 2007-2008
i worked as a logistics coordinator for a big comapny for 3 years, 1 month 2008-2011
i worked as a EDI/customer service rep for a small to med size company for 1 day 2011-2011
i got a new job which i will start in june.

My SAD got the best of me when i worked at the big company. 2011 was when i started to freefall down.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

trevor35th said:


> I wish I could start my own business and not have to work for a boss. Anyone else wanna join me?


Yes I will! tell me your million dollar idea please :clap


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I have never had a permanent full-time job with benefits. Everything has been temporary. I've been out of work for 6 months now and I can't even get a cleaning job.


----------



## JackSparrow (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a terribly patchy work history considering my age. No, it's not even patchy. Basically I only have had one job as an usher, working only 3 hours a week. And even that one I just stopped coming after like half a year without notice, so I can't even use it as a reference. I wish someone would give me a job on a whim.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

My work history is horrible and it makes it worse that I am 36 and don't have a career. Just a string of temporary jobs over the past 2 years that unexpectedly end for some vague reason 'You made too many mistakes' or I 'didn't pick something up fast enough'.
Things are so bad that career coaches & counselors refuse to help me and even the unemployment office even suggested I look into filing for SSDI and that at my age 'I am beyond hope' (yes those were their words)

The only thing I have going me is I have an inheritance or money from my mom who passed away without a will. I would love to move to another part of the country or another country even but I have found your work history follows you pretty much forever.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never had a real job 
hoping to change that soon.


----------



## julieandrea (Jun 7, 2011)

It must be horrible for you. I have a job but it's becoming increasingly difficult with my anxiety getting worse !! Hope you get something sorted soon !!


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think my job history is the worst and it shows in my resume. I don't know how to make my resume catch someone's eye when I did nothing( actually I did two things but they are weak positions). I am trying to volunteer now but even those places want a resume, orientation and interview. I am progressively getting depressed over this. I really need the money to pay for school and I don't want to constantly depend on my parents. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

I've worked 5 Jobs over the course of 1 year. lulz.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

I've got no paid work experience after 1997 I can put on a resume (I did work a couple jobs in 2003 and 2004, but they only lasted three weeks). I have a frakload of volunteer experience that did get me interviews, but the only concrete job offers I've received were for a Walmart stock job that was too far away, and two seasonal ticket seller jobs. (I couldn't take any of those jobs...maybe I should have). Now I can't get called for ANYTHING.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Mine is alright I guess.  But my first job went out of business, so their number can no longer be reached. They probably gave me my best references for the kind of jobs I apply to now (customer service types).

My second job will probably say nice things about me, but it was only house keeping. Also I still feel kind of paranoid about them being called up because of the way I left (made it seem like I was moving to the UK, which I thought I was at the time but plans had to be changed).

Both those jobs I worked at for 2 years.

BUT after my second job I have a 2+ year gap and I think that makes me look bad. It's also really annoying thinking of an appropriate way to say "I couldn't find a job because the recession has been terrible." Fffff...


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

deathcard said:


> i LOL after the 1st paragraph. my job history is at least as bad if not worse. i have had too many jobs to count and only 4 that i lasted more than a year.
> many months and even years of gaps in employment.
> 
> one thing you can do is write your own resume and only use the most recent jobs that will give you a good reference if called.
> ...


I have heard that you have long employment gaps or worse out of work -- you should send in a detailed explanation with your Resume. People automatically assume you were in jail or have something horribly wrong with you that you need to hide. Whenever I have told people or mentioned that I am not working, I am constantly asked 
1) how do I support myself or 2) what do I do all day 3) why can't I find a job like everyone else has


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've only had one real job in my life, & it is so frustrating b/c I 've been trying to find a job for over a year now with no success b/c my resume sucks.


----------



## Jon243 (Aug 26, 2010)

AK32 said:


> I've only had one real job in my life, & it is so frustrating b/c I 've been trying to find a job for over a year now with no success b/c my resume sucks.


I'm having the same problem as well. My only job was in college and once I graduated college I couldn't continue to work there because I wasn't a student anymore.

Plus with the bad economy I'm applying for almost anything I can find. The issue I am having is employers saying that I'm "overqualified". This is probably due to my degree but if a company needs workers badly they shouldn't be so picky about who they want to hire. I wish I could move to another part of the country to find a job because I can't find any work in my state.


----------



## Nyrolabelle (Aug 28, 2009)

Geez. I would kill for some of your work histories. Seriously. I'd rather have a string of jobs I only worked for a few months than 4 year long gaps like I have.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

What I wonder is if anyone had a horrible work history and was able to turn it around. Seems like your work history follows you for life


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> My work history is horrible. I've had 13 jobs in the past seven years, unemployment gaps everywhere, and a lot of jobs lasted two months at a time. I don't know why anyone would want to hire me, given my work history. They suspect something is wrong with me, and, well, there is.
> 
> Those internet applications that require all work history -- and they'll check your work history -- are the worst. I'm only able to circumvent this limitation through job applications where I have to construct the resume myself. However, often times they'll tell me to fill out an online resume as well in which case I'm screwed.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem and how have you gotten around it?


I use to have a bad work history; I took a job training course a few years ago. All my jobs were retail and I started in May and quit in September (back to college). LOL. I also had long periods without a job (sick parent, really needed me etc). When you're filling out those apps, maybe in the extra space they leave to explain yourself (or in the interview) tell them why you're out of work for so long. Say you were taking care of a sick parent, grandparent, etc. for 3 years. That they are better now (or passed away, if you dare) and you are ready to return to work. I know that sounds wrong and I don't like lying personally but -- :um A. you do need a job and B. the lady ran the job program actually instructed us to do that. Root through those 13 jobs, any you can leave off? Temp positions, places that won't give you a reference? some girl in that class had like 30 temp jobs, no place is going to hire you based on that! No need to include that. You might not need to include ALL those jobs either. For my current job said I needed to be 'outgoing, friendly, team player' all of which I am not. But I needed a job so I had to lie and say I was oh well. Anyway, she gave us a template resume where it kind of 'drowns' out your bad work history, I mean it's on there but it focuses on qualifications, education, etc. at the top. I have it. don't know if you want it emailed or whatnot, that's up to you.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Nyrolabelle said:


> Geez. I would kill for some of your work histories. Seriously. I'd rather have a string of jobs I only worked for a few months than 4 year long gaps like I have.


The only jobs I can manage to get lately are temp jobs that suddenly end after a few weeks for very vague reasons.

Career counselors, therapists have also told me that I am beyond help and that I should just concentrate on getting disability. Seems like anxiety & ADHD in the workplace as well as lack of focus have really hurt me. At 36, I am basically unemployable.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm 23 and my work history isn't that great. First job was in retail at age 20, worked there for 2.5 months and quit because I got job offer somewhere else but that one didn't last either (2 weeks!). Was unemployed for 6 months after quitting that job. Worked in retail again for about 1 year and 4 months (the longest job I've ever held but hated it most of the time). I left that position to get my college prerequisites done. I'm still unemployed but looking.


----------

